# Quickverse & PDF question...



## reaganmarsh (Nov 13, 2009)

Anybody out there know anything about how Quickverse incorporates PDF files into its database? I've got about 600 (+/-) books in PDF and just heard about this capability. 

I have used QV in the past and didn't really like it, but would be willing to use it if it would allow me to search all of those books, too...

I'd appreciate whatever info y'all can share. Thanks.


----------

